# Will Dish EVER Show The Digital Sub Channels?



## Kev (Jan 15, 2011)

Will Dish ever give us the sub channels that you can get with an antenna? There are some really good sub channels like RTN and MeTV and MeTv2 that I just really love to watch. I sent an email to WCIU TV and asked them why that they are not carried on Dish and they sent me a reply that the channels have been offered to both satellite providers for FREE. So my question is why are they not being shown. METv is having a Green Hornet marathon this weekend that I have to watch off of IVI TV on my computer.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Kev said:


> Will Dish ever give us the sub channels that you can get with an antenna? There are some really good sub channels like RTN and MeTV and MeTv2 that I just really love to watch. I sent an email to WCIU TV and asked them why that they are not carried on Dish and they sent me a reply that the channels have been offered to both satellite providers for FREE. So my question is why are they not being shown. METv is having a Green Hornet marathon this weekend that I have to watch off of IVI TV on my computer.


There is only so much space on the spotbeams ... and once DISH starts carrying one channel's subchannels ALL the channels will demand subchannel carriage ... which is a lot of channels - and not all of them are as good.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Your other option would be to use the OTA tuner built into most of the VIP receivers, or available as an add-on (222K, 722K, 922).


----------



## Kev (Jan 15, 2011)

scooper said:


> Your other option would be to use the OTA tuner built into most of the VIP receivers, or available as an add-on (222K, 722K, 922).


That is interesting as an option. How does that work? Does the station actually show up on the channel guide or is it just a pass through connection? I only have SD equipment now which is about 9 years old. Also, if you get the VIP with the external drive DVR, will it also record the channel- such as if I wish to see "The Rifleman" that comes on while I am at work? Also, as a side note, I don't know why Dish has The U on a spot beam. They should be on a CONUS beam because they are the only true independent TV station left in the USA.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Kev said:


> That is interesting as an option. How does that work? Does the station actually show up on the channel guide or is it just a pass through connection? I only have SD equipment now which is about 9 years old. Also, if you get the VIP with the external drive DVR, will it also record the channel- such as if I wish to see "The Rifleman" that comes on while I am at work? Also, as a side note, I don't know why Dish has The U on a spot beam. They should be on a CONUS beam because they are the only true independent TV station left in the USA.


Can you receive all the subchannels you want from an over the air antenna on a ATSC TV? If so, you should be able to connect that antenna to the input of any ViP receiver with an OTA tuner.

The channels will show up on their OTA channel numbers ... most channels have the correct EPG data and you'll be able to view and record OTA just like you watch satellite delivered channels. DISH needs to fix the EPG for 23-05 (they still have THIS on 23-06) and they are missing 9-02 Antenna TV. I can't say the data is correct for all the other subchannels, but the following is the OTA EPG data in the Chicago area:2-01 WBBM TSID 0x03E7, Subchannel 01 (DISH Channel 6313/8491)
5-01 WMAQ TSID 0x03E9, Subchannel 01 (DISH Channel 6314/8492)
5-02 WMAQ2 TSID 0x03E9, Subchannel 02 (DISH Channel 14648)
5-03 WMAQ3 TSID 0x03E9, Subchannel 03 (DISH Channel 15308)
7-01 WLS TSID 0x03EB, Subchannel 01 (DISH Channel 6312/8490)
7-02 WLS2 TSID 0x03EB, Subchannel 02 (DISH Channel 14033)
7-03 WLS3 TSID 0x03EB, Subchannel 03 (DISH Channel 14647)
9-01 WGN9 TSID 0x03ED, Subchannel 01 (DISH Channel 6316/8494)
11-01 WTTW TSID 0x03EF, Subchannel 01 (DISH Channel 8496)
11-02 WTTW2 TSID 0x03EF, Subchannel 02 (DISH Channel 14034)
11-03 WTTW3 TSID 0x03EF, Subchannel 03 (DISH Channel 14649)
11-04 WTTW4 TSID 0x03EF, Subchannel 04 (DISH Channel 14402)
20-01 WYCC TSID 0x03F1, Subchannel 01 (DISH Channel 8501)
20-02 WYCC2 TSID 0x03F1, Subchannel 02 (DISH Channel 15190)
20-03 WYCC3 TSID 0x03F1, Subchannel 03 (DISH Channel 15203)
26-01 WCIU TSID 0x03F3, Subchannel 01 (DISH Channel 8497)
26-02 WCIU2 TSID 0x03F3, Subchannel 02 (DISH Channel 14032)
26-03 WCIU3 TSID 0x03F3, Subchannel 03 (DISH Channel 15277)
26-04 WCIU4 TSID 0x03F3, Subchannel 04 (DISH Channel 15307)
26-06 WCIU6 TSID 0x03F3, Subchannel 06 (DISH Channel 15278)
32-01 WFLD TSID 0x03F5, Subchannel 01 (DISH Channel 6315/8493)
38-01 WCPX TSID 0x03F7, Subchannel 01 (DISH Channel 8507)
44-01 WSNS TSID 0x03F9, Subchannel 01 (DISH Channel 8499)
50-01 WPWR TSID 0x0459, Subchannel 01 (DISH Channel 8495)
56-01 WYIN TSID 0x045B, Subchannel 01 (DISH Channel 8502)
56-02 WYIN2 TSID 0x045B, Subchannel 02 (DISH Channel 14296)
60-01 WXFT TSID 0x03DB, Subchannel 01 (DISH Channel 8500)
62-01 WJYS TSID 0x045D, Subchannel 01 (DISH Channel 8503)
66-01 WGBO TSID 0x0407, Subchannel 01 (DISH Channel 8498)​The "DISH channel" in the 14xxx and 15xxx range are EPG only ... so you'll need OTA to get the actual feed and you'll tune the channels on the OTA channel numbering shown.

A complete list of local channels and OTA EPG is available here.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Funny that you mentioned Green Hornet... because SyFy also had a marathon of those episodes earlier in the week... I want to say Tuesday, but I didn't watch so I can't remember for sure the day.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Kev said:


> That is interesting as an option. How does that work? Does the station actually show up on the channel guide or is it just a pass through connection? I only have SD equipment now which is about 9 years old. Also, if you get the VIP with the external drive DVR, will it also record the channel- such as if I wish to see "The Rifleman" that comes on while I am at work? Also, as a side note, I don't know why Dish has The U on a spot beam. They should be on a CONUS beam because they are the only true independent TV station left in the USA.


You can also go to www.antennaweb.org or www.tvfool.com ,enter your address and see the channels you should receive there.Good Luck!


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

Well echostar just bought a internet TV company..perhaps someday they will deliver them via IP TV


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

juan ellitinez said:


> Well echostar just bought a internet TV company..perhaps someday they will deliver them via IP TV


That makes sense as the VIP receivers are ethernet connectable.


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

in jacksonville dish does carry waws's sub ch which is rtn. in miami they carry wsfl's sub ch which is some spanish programing. the list waws is my network but it was rtn a couple of months ago,

Locals Package - $5.99 per month* 
Station Local Channel Number Dish Channel Number 
JACKSONVILLE ABC - WJXX IN HD 25 5150 
JACKSONVILLE IND-WJXT 4 9057 
JACKSONVILLE NBC-WTLV 12 9052 
*JACKSONVILLE MN-WAWSD 32 9055 *
JACKSONVILLE ABC-WJXX 25 9050 
JACKSONVILLE FOX-WAWS 30 9053 
JACKSONVILLE CBS-WTEV 47 9051 
JACKSONVILLE PBS-WJCT 7 9056 
JACKSONVILLE ION-WPXC 21 9060 
JACKSONVILLE TBN - WJEB 59 9059 
JACKSONVILLE FOX-WAWS HD 30 5153 
JACKSONVILLE PBS-WXGA 8 9058 
JACKSONVILLE CW-WCWJ 17 9054 
JACKSONVILLE CBS-WTEV HD 47 5151 
JACKSONVILLE NBC - WTLV IN HD 12 5152

Locals Package - $5.99 per month* 
Station Local Channel Number Dish Channel Number 
MIAMI UNVSN-WLTV 23 8838 
MIAMI IND - WBEC 63 8846 
MIAMI IND-WGEN 8 8845 
MIAMI NBC-WTVJ IN HD 6 6403 
MIAMI TELEF-WAMI 69 8840 
MIAMI ION - WPXM 35 8843 
MIAMI ABC-WPLG IN HD 10 6401 
MIAMI SPANISH IND-WSBS 22 8842 
* MIAMI AZTECA-WSFLD 19 8837 *
MIAMI PBS-WLRN 17 8841 
MIAMI CW-WSFL HD 39 6405 
MIAMI UNVSN-WLTV HD 23 6406 
MIAMI IND-WJAN 41 8844 
MIAMI CBS-WFOR 4 8831 
MIAMI MNT-WBFS 33 8835 
MIAMI NBC-WTVJ 6 8832 
MIAMI CBS-WFOR IN HD 4 6402 
MIAMI PBS-WPBT 2 8836 
MIAMI FOX-WSVN 7 8833 
MIAMI FOX-WSVN IN HD 7 6404 
MIAMI CW-WSFL 39 8834 
MIAMI PBS-WLRN HD 17 6409 
MIAMI TMNDO-WSCV 51 8839 
MIAMI PBS-WPBT HD 2 6409 
MIAMI TELEF-WAMI HD 69 6407 
MIAMI ABC-WPLG 10 8830


----------



## paja (Oct 23, 2006)

Kev said:


> Will Dish ever give us the sub channels that you can get with an antenna? There are some really good sub channels like RTN and MeTV and MeTv2 that I just really love to watch. I sent an email to WCIU TV and asked them why that they are not carried on Dish and they sent me a reply that the channels have been offered to both satellite providers for FREE. So my question is why are they not being shown. METv is having a Green Hornet marathon this weekend that I have to watch off of IVI TV on my computer.


Also, ANTENNA TV (on WGN 9.2 OTA) is up and running in Chicago. Comcast is already carrying it.


----------



## runner861 (Mar 20, 2010)

Kev said:


> That is interesting as an option. How does that work? Does the station actually show up on the channel guide or is it just a pass through connection? I only have SD equipment now which is about 9 years old. Also, if you get the VIP with the external drive DVR, will it also record the channel- such as if I wish to see "The Rifleman" that comes on while I am at work? Also, as a side note, I don't know why Dish has The U on a spot beam. They should be on a CONUS beam because they are the only true independent TV station left in the USA.


What is The U?


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

runner861 said:


> What is The U?


http://www.wciu.com/ .


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Kev said:


> That is interesting as an option. How does that work? Does the station actually show up on the channel guide or is it just a pass through connection? I only have SD equipment now which is about 9 years old. Also, if you get the VIP with the external drive DVR, will it also record the channel- such as if I wish to see "The Rifleman" that comes on while I am at work? Also, as a side note, I don't know why Dish has The U on a spot beam. They should be on a CONUS beam because they are the only true independent TV station left in the USA.


Subchannels integrate right into your guide down in were the other OTA channels are. Have several here in San Diego, and one thing nice about the subchannels, is when Dish carries the main channel all the guide info for the Sub channels are included. It was really nice during the Olympics as local NBC carried lots of the Olympics on 39-03, that you didn't see anywere else. 
I enjoy NBC's 39's local weather on Subchannle 39-02.


----------



## Kev (Jan 15, 2011)

runner861 said:


> What is The U?


It is a UHF station that is located in Chicago and it is the only true independent TV station left in the USA (most of the others have went to being WB or UPN affiliates or went to Spanish, home shopping or religion). It shows old school TV shows on its main and 2 sub channels called METV and METV2.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Kev said:


> It is a UHF station that is located in Chicago and it is the only true independent TV station left in the USA (most of the others have went to being WB or UPN affiliates or went to Spanish, home shopping or religion). It shows old school TV shows on its main and 2 sub channels called METV and METV2.


All the gory details: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WCIU-TV

WCIU was a Univision affiliate for some time and aired other ethnic programming. They just went the other way ... moving the ethnic stuff off to a low power affiliate and going general entertainment on their main feed. Digital television has been well used by WCIU ... and the owners, Weigel Broadcasting, have expanded in to neighboring markets ... plus the new MeTV network which recently went national (or at least is available to other markets).


----------



## Mike109 (Jun 28, 2010)

Kev,

I'm in the Chicagoland area and have the 722K DVR with the optional dual tuner OTA module connected to my antenna. I get MeTV, MeToo, This, etc. and the program listings are integrated into the Dish EPG, including Green Hornet.


----------



## Michael1 (Feb 24, 2010)

GrumpyBear said:


> Subchannels integrate right into your guide down in were the other OTA channels are. Have several here in San Diego, and one thing nice about the subchannels, is when Dish carries the main channel all the guide info for the Sub channels are included. It was really nice during the Olympics as local NBC carried lots of the Olympics on 39-03, that you didn't see anywere else.
> I enjoy NBC's 39's local weather on Subchannle 39-02.


I am in Los Angeles, and I swear just today the subchannel program data started showing up. I had emailed Dish to include subchannels in the guide as a suggestion a few weeks ago. It still says "Digital Service" for Channels 11-02 and 03, 30-02 and 03, 35-01 thru 08, 40-01 thru 05, 44-03 thru 10, 54-02, 57-05 thru 09, 62-02 thru 04.

Michael


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Michael1 said:


> I am in Los Angeles, and I swear just today the subchannel program data started showing up.


There have been no changes recently ... but I'm glad you have them.

In LA you should have subchannel EPG for:
2-01 KCBS
4-01,02,04 KNBC
5-01,02 KTLA
7-01,02,03 KABC3
9-01 KCAL
11-01 KTTV
13-01 KCOP
18-01,02,03,05,07,08 KSCI
20-01 KBBC
22-01 KWHY
24-01,02,03,04 KVCR
28-01,02,03,04 KCET
30-01 KPXN
31-01,02,03 KVMD
34-01 KMEX
44-01,02 KXLA
46-01 KFTR
50-01,02,03 KOCE
52-01 KVEA
54-01 KAZA
56-01,02 KDOC
57-01,02,03,04 KJLA
58-01,02,03,04 KLCS
62-01 KRCA
63-01 KBEH
64-01 KHIZ
(Subject to local reception of the channels. Out of market EPG may also be available.)


----------



## richardpaul (Jan 19, 2011)

you people should feel lucky, i live in rural MO, and we do not get any subchannels, to speak of. heck, we barely get internet, so yeah I wish we had some of these options available.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

It appears that the most interesting sub channel networks (THIS and Antenna TV) originate in Chicago. I get them both in Cleveland, however only THIS has guide data at this time. There is a thread about getting Antenna TV in the EPG's.

So 9-2 Antenna TV is getting carried in the Chicago locals. That means the EPG data is available, all E* would have to do is get the list of locals in other markets that carry Antenna TV and map the data from 9-2 to the other markets.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Michael P said:


> So 9-2 Antenna TV is getting carried in the Chicago locals. That means the EPG data is available, all E* would have to do is get the list of locals in other markets that carry Antenna TV and map the data from 9-2 to the other markets.


9-2 is not carried nor is the EPG data uplinked for it. One can view the channel OTA, just like you can in Cleveland, but with no EPG. "Digital Service".
For you to get the EPG DISH would have to uplink another 14000 or 15000 series channel for each station carrying the feed. Even if every station was simulcasting with no local differences, a separate data feed is needed for each subcarrier. (The EPG channels match OTA based on the OTA's unique TSID and subchannel number, which changes on every affiliate.) In markets where Antenna TV replaced another subchannel they likely have the right EPG.

DISH has more correct OTA EPG than wrong or missing, but the errors are there. The errors are probably more noticeable because the number of channels they get right.


----------



## Chihuahua (Sep 8, 2007)

In Medford, Oregon, I get the local CW Network affiliate which is on a digital subcarrier for the local CBS affiliate (KMED-TV). We get it on Channel 11 on Dish Network, even though we also still get KTLA in Los Angeles (Channel 252).


----------



## Mike109 (Jun 28, 2010)

James Long said:


> Can you receive all the subchannels you want from an over the air antenna on a ATSC TV? If so, you should be able to connect that antenna to the input of any ViP receiver with an OTA tuner.
> 
> The channels will show up on their OTA channel numbers ... most channels have the correct EPG data and you'll be able to view and record OTA just like you watch satellite delivered channels. DISH needs to fix the EPG for 23-05 (they still have THIS on 23-06) and they are missing 9-02 Antenna TV. I can't say the data is correct for all the other subchannels, but the following is the OTA EPG data in the Chicago area:2-01 WBBM TSID 0x03E7, Subchannel 01 (DISH Channel 6313/8491)
> 5-01 WMAQ TSID 0x03E9, Subchannel 01 (DISH Channel 6314/8492)
> ...


I did a rescan & my guide now lists channel 9-02 Ante, however there are no listings, just "Digital Service".

It also shows 23-01 MeTV, 23-02 23.2 and 23-03 23.3, all indicating "Digital Service". Any idea why there are 3 listings for analog channel 23?

My guide shows 26-03 as MeTo (should be MeTV), 26-04 as THIS (should be MeToo) and 26-05 as THIS (which is correct). I do not show any 26-06.

Is there any way to see if a channel is 480i, 720p, 1080i or NTSC?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Mike109 said:


> It also shows 23-01 MeTV, 23-02 23.2 and 23-03 23.3, all indicating "Digital Service". Any idea why there are 3 listings for analog channel 23?


Chicago has three DIGITAL channels 23. It is the exact same digital feed mirrored. I have no clue why and the station engineer isn't telling.



> My guide shows 26-03 as MeTo (should be MeTV), 26-04 as THIS (should be MeToo) and 26-05 as THIS (which is correct). I do not show any 26-06.


Were -03 and -04 in your guide before the scan? Something old may be there. You can change the names manually if you wish ... or delete the 26-xx channels, exit local channels (saving), then go back in and manually add RF 27 to get the channels back (with hopefully the right names). The names placed there are from the local station directly, not DISH. WCIU has the names right.



> Is there any way to see if a channel is 480i, 720p, 1080i or NTSC?


Not via the receiver. There are people who track that. RabbitEars has a nice list that was updated about two weeks ago:
http://www.rabbitears.info/market.php?mktid=3


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

> Not via the receiver.


Maybe not the Dish receiver, but if you have an ATSC TV or a DTV converter box, they will tell you what resolution an OTA channel is.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Kev said:


> Will Dish ever give us the sub channels that you can get with an antenna? There are some really good sub channels like RTN and MeTV and MeTv2 that I just really love to watch. I sent an email to WCIU TV and asked them why that they are not carried on Dish and they sent me a reply that the channels have been offered to both satellite providers for FREE. So my question is why are they not being shown. METv is having a Green Hornet marathon this weekend that I have to watch off of IVI TV on my computer.


Here in the San Francisco DMA we have one sub channel on Dish. KOFY CH: 15 which is Azeteca.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

Kev said:


> It is a UHF station that is located in Chicago and it is the only true independent TV station left in the USA (most of the others have went to being WB or UPN affiliates or went to Spanish, home shopping or religion). It shows old school TV shows on its main and 2 sub channels called METV and METV2.


You do understand there hasn't been either WB's or UPN's since 2006? Some went to CW some to the newer THIS or MYTV networks. I just get tired of seeing people talk about nets that went away 5 yrs ago.


----------



## Mike109 (Jun 28, 2010)

My HDTV shows just a single channel 23 and it comes up as NTSC.

Channels 26-03 and 26-04 where in the Dish guide before I rescanned, & IIRC they had the correct names.

The Chicago Tribune newspaper listings are slightly mixed up. The past few weeks they listed ThisTV twice. I don’t have last week’s newspaper, but seem to recall ThisTV was listed on 26.4 and 26.5, and therefore MeToo was not mentioned. This week they have it corrected. However I noticed they do not list 26.2, and I’m guessing it was not there last week either.

Channel 9.2 Antenna is listed in the newspaper.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Jhon69 said:


> You can also go to www.antennaweb.org or www.tvfool.com ,enter your address and see the channels you should receive there.Good Luck!


If you want all the SV channels in your area now!.Go to the addresses I have listed, make sure you get a Dish Network receiver with an OTA(Over the Air) tuner(or two?) and have them in your Dish Network guide now!.Enjoy! I am.

Disclaimer:

Due to bandwith issues Dish Network may or may not put all the SV channels in your area up on satellite.:listenup:


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

whatchel1 said:


> You do understand there hasn't been either WB's or UPN's since 2006? Some went to CW some to the newer THIS or MYTV networks. I just get tired of seeing people talk about nets that went away 5 yrs ago.


MYTV in San Francisco shows Dr Phil. Seems to me that FOX killed MyTvnetwork.


----------



## John79605 (Feb 10, 2007)

whatchel1 said:


> You do understand there hasn't been either WB's or UPN's since 2006? Some went to CW some to the newer THIS or MYTV networks. I just get tired of seeing people talk about nets that went away 5 yrs ago.


WB and UPN are alive and well at Dish.com

Quote:
Do you offer any UPN and WB stations?

We offer local WB and UPN channels in many of our local packages. Please click here to see if local channels are available in your area and to see if your local package includes WB and/or UPN programming.

If local channels are not available in your area or if your local package does not include any WB or UPN programming, you may qualify for the WB/UPN SuperStations. The SuperStations are listed below and can be purchased as a package for $5.99 per month or individually for $1.50 per channel per month depending upon eligibility.

KTLA (WB) (From Los Angeles )

WPIX (WB) (From New York )

KWGN (WB) (From Denver )

WSBK (UPN) (From Boston )

WWOR (UPN) (From New York )

Unquote

Alright I admit I had to google for the Superstations page since I couldn't find a Superstations link at the Dish website.

http://www.dishnetwork.com/faq/channels/


----------



## Rduce (May 16, 2008)

My local FOX affiliate in Grand Rapids does carry both Antenna TV and This as sub channels and I can view them in the GUIDE on my two 722, but neither has any GUIDE date, they both just say “Digital Service.”


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Rduce said:


> My local FOX affiliate in Grand Rapids does carry both Antenna TV and This as sub channels and I can view them in the GUIDE on my two 722, but neither has any GUIDE date, they both just say "Digital Service."


One of my pet peeves.


----------



## mnassour (Apr 23, 2002)

Apologies for dredging up this elderly thread, but it seemed better than starting a new one for a local channel guide question...

The guide data from OTA channels received with the OTA adapter....does it come from Dish, or does it come from the data transmitted from the stations themselves?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Dish.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

mnassour said:


> Apologies for dredging up this elderly thread, but it seemed better than starting a new one for a local channel guide question...
> 
> The guide data from OTA channels received with the OTA adapter....does it come from Dish, or does it come from the data transmitted from the stations themselves?


Dish uses EPG data supplied by Tribune (same as for the SAT channel) for OTA sub-channels.

For channels that Dish doesn't carry... in many markets Dish has uplinked EPG data for those sub-channels. Most of my local sub-channels have Dish-supplied EPG data... but some still do not.


----------



## mnassour (Apr 23, 2002)

So...probably for sub-channels that are national programming (like Telemundo) we'll have guide data, but for things like _The Cool TV_, or local programming, we won't?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

mnassour said:


> So...probably for sub-channels that are national programming (like Telemundo) we'll have guide data, but for things like _The Cool TV_, or local programming, we won't?


It's a mixed bag...

I have OTA for CoolTV but not for a Country music sub-channel.

I have sub-channel EPG data also for ThisTV and MeTV... used to have RTV but the local station swapped that for MeTV recently.

One of my PBS sub-channels has duplicated wrong EPG info... I also have a TCT channel with 1 correct set of data but 2 other empty sub-channels.

I can't reliably get my Ion channel OTA... but last I knew, not all the sub-channels for that had OTA data either.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

There is no way that a DISH receiver will get EPG data for a subchannel unless DISH transmits it to the receiver and correctly links it to the OTA channel. If you are getting correct EPG for your local sub channels you are fortunate. I complained about an error in my market and now I have three errors in my market and have received several phone calls from DISH claiming (absolutely inaccurately) that they don't transmit the data and suggesting that I call the local stations.

I wish they would fix the errors ... at this point receiving a phone call admitting responsibility would be a plus. I'm tired of CSRs calling me to tell me lies.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Yeah... I have some OTA EPG data issues that I've been telling Dish about for months... and basically have been ignored.

One is even one that they used to provide correctly until they broke it and for some reason don't even want to fix that one back!


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Michael P said:


> It appears that the most interesting sub channel networks (THIS and Antenna TV) originate in Chicago. I get them both in Cleveland, however only THIS has guide data at this time. There is a thread about getting Antenna TV in the EPG's.
> 
> So 9-2 Antenna TV is getting carried in the Chicago locals. That means the EPG data is available, all E* would have to do is get the list of locals in other markets that carry Antenna TV and map the data from 9-2 to the other markets.


Here in the SF Bay Area KCNS channel 38 moved their Chinese programming on 38-2 and put RTN on the main channel. We don't get the sub-channel through Dish.


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

I've often wondered why Dish doesn't use the program guide data transmitted OTA or at least use the OTA data for stations that don't have guide data uplinked.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

jsk said:


> I've often wondered why Dish doesn't use the program guide data transmitted OTA or at least use the OTA data for stations that don't have guide data uplinked.


This has often been discussed:

1. Not all OTA channels are good about providing EPG data.
2. Usually the data is limited (i.e. maybe only for a few hours or maybe only 1 day of data).

Dish uses the multi-day (9 days on the DVRs) so you can set timers in advance of things instead of having to wait until that day to watch/record something.

Even if Dish could use the OTA EPG... you wouldn't want them to do so on a regular basis.


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

i had a problem w/ sub-channel EPG data in my area which i receive using an OTA tuner in a windows media center computer. 

i posted the info to microsoft's media center board, emailed zap2it, and the tv station. 

i don't know which one fixed it, but 6-8 weeks later the guide data appeared. 

anyhow, you may try emailing the broadcaster and the data provider.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

Stewart Vernon said:


> . . .
> Even if Dish could use the OTA EPG... you wouldn't want them to do so on a regular basis.


It would be better than nothing, which is what I get on three of my OTA channels, or completely wrong, which is what I get for two others.



brant said:


> i had a problem w/ sub-channel EPG data in my area which i receive using an OTA tuner in a windows media center computer.
> 
> i posted the info to microsoft's media center board, emailed zap2it, and the tv station.
> 
> ...


Brant, maybe I will try Microsoft.

The station and zap2it weren't any help.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

bnborg said:


> It would be better than nothing, which is what I get on three of my OTA channels, or completely wrong, which is what I get for two others.


I guess it depends on the goal...

If you want to know what is on tonight, then yes... it definitely would be better than nothing or wrong data.

But it would be almost useless for setting timers on Dish DVRs... which is usually what most people want the EPG data most for.

FYI... I keep reporting some issues in my DMA to Dish on a regular basis... and by and large, they continue to seemingly ignore me... so I definitely feel the pain!


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

bnborg said:


> Brant, maybe I will try Microsoft.
> 
> The station and zap2it weren't any help.


are you running windows media center as your STB / DVR? --> http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windows-media-center/

if so, you can post your issue here --> http://thegreenbutton.com/forums/90.aspx

that forum will be offline for posting after tomorrow until monday, as they are migrating it to another microsoft forum.


----------

